# Veröffentlichung einer Bezahl-App



## homerdj (12. Aug 2014)

Gibt es grundlegende Vorlagen für AGB´s und Haftungsausschluss? Ich habe gelesen das diese vom Käufer (Nutzer) vor der Installation auch bestätigt werden muss! Wie soll das im GooglePlay-Store funktionieren?

Reicht es auch in der Appbeschreibung die AGB´s und Haftungsausschluss in der App-Beschreibung einzutragen?

oder als als externen Link zu meiner Hompage wo die AGB´s und Haftungsausschluss stehnen?


Als Programmierer muss man noch Jura studieren am liebsten!


----------



## Aristro (12. Aug 2014)

Du solltest dir eventuell die launch-checklist von google einmal durchlesen. 

mfg opcorn:


----------



## homerdj (12. Aug 2014)

Gibt es das nochmal in deutsch?


----------



## Joose (13. Aug 2014)

Wenn man programmieren kann sollte man auch der englishen Sprache mächtig sein.
Es muss nicht perfekt sein, es sollte aber reichen Dokumentationen zu verstehen!


----------



## homerdj (13. Aug 2014)

Mh.. Der link läuft an meine Fragen komplett vorbei:rtfm::bahnhof:


----------



## Aristro (13. Aug 2014)

Du solltest die checklist einfach mal durchgehen. Dort werden allle benötigten Sachen zur veröffentlichung einer App erklärt.

Unter Punkt 2. ( *Understand Google Play Policies and Agreements *) findest du wahrscheinlich die Lösung deines Problems.

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier weiter: Datenschutzerklärung


----------

